# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  لغة الإبتسام

## أميرة قوس النصر

، سأتكلم عن لغة لا تحتاج إلى ترجمة ، ،

، ، فهي لغــــة عالميــــة موحــدة ، ، 

، ، هي أجمل شيء في الوجود ، ،

، ، هي التي توحــــد القلووب ، ،

، ، بل هي مفتاح ٌ للقلوب ، ،

، ، فعلها لا يكلف شيئا ، ، 

، ، تعتــبرسلاح للحياة والعقل ، ،

، ، ولا تستغرق أكثر من لمحة بصر ، ،

، ، لكن أثرها يخترق القلوب ، ،

، ، ويسلِبُ العقول ، ، 

، ،ويذهب الأحزان ، ، 

، ، ويصفي النفوس ، ،

، ، ويكسر الحواجز مع بني الإنسان ، ،

، ، هـــي أقل كلفة من الكهرباء ولكنها أكثر اشراقاً ، ، 


نعــم هــــي!!!



(( جواز سفر مجاني لاختراق القلوب )) 




...  إنها الإبتسامة ...


هـــــــل تــعلــــــم أن

.. الإبتسامة .. 

الساحرة الإبتسامة الرائعة 
الإبتسامة الجذابة الإبتسامة الحارة 


لها واقع عملي على كل من نعرف ومن لا نعرف 


لأنها بلسمٌ شافي ، ونورٌ محبب ...

ديننا يدعونا لإبتـــــســـام !!!!



قال الله سبحانه 
( وجوه يومئذ مسفره ضاحكة مستبشره )


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
( لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا ولو ان تلقى اخاك بوجه طلق ) 


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
( وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة )



وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
( ان الله يبغض المعبس في وجه اخوانه ) 


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
(انكم لن تسعوا الناس بأموالكم ،ولكن يسعهم منكم بسط الوجه وحسن الخلق ) 



أيضـــاً




الإبتــسـامة علاج لكــل الأمـراض النفســية والجسديـة

بـــل هي شرط أساسي لجمال الشخصية



كمــا تقــول الحكمــــة

{ ليكن وجهك بساما وكلامك لينا تكن احب الى الناسممن يعطيهم الذهب والفضه }

.. الابتسامة صدقة ..

.. الابتسامة في وجه الغريب .. 

.. بـتخليه يفكر بألف سبب لابتسامتك ..

.. واذا كانت ابتسامة صافيه من قلب طيب..

.. بتخليه كله أمل وسعادة .. 


.. وبتحسسه باحساس جميل ..



ومــــــــثــــــل ما قيل 

اضحك تضحك لك الدنيا >>>>>>>><<<<<<<<كشر تكشر لوحدك

وكـما يقول المثــل الأمريكي

{ العالم آلة تصوير ابتسم من فضلك !! فلبتسامه تذلل الصعاب }

بتمنى يآرب كـــل ايـــآمكــم مبـــتسـمه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تماما وبكفي دائما الناس راسمها بوجوها 111

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا مها على هذه الدعوه الجميله الى الابتسام 
لكنى ارى مكانها هو المنتدى العام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا مها على هذه الدعوه الجميله الى الابتسام 
> لكنى ارى مكانها هو المنتدى العام


 :Icon15:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كلنا مبتسمين و الحمد لله 

مشكورة اخت مها

----------


## mosa

:Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:

----------

